# Where there's a Will, there's a way



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My 1st schooling lesson on my new horse, Willie.

Tues, 9th Feb
the first time i have travelled with a horse ever! aaaarrggghhhh! Will helped me a lot actually, he was so calm and chilled out and got into the trailer fine .
He was really well behaved for the whole thing actually, suprising. didnt bite me or my instructor!
All we did today was walk, trot, canter, diagonals and serpentines. The only thing was, he was on the wrong canter lead when on the left rein, probably to do with an old injury he got from a kick, he has a little muscular damage. He has never done this before though, i think that it is because i have never ridden him in a school before only in a field, will that make a differance?
Got him home and had to leave his rug on, he was still so seaty, bless him. went out at about 8.30-9pm to take it off and he was so tired and stroppy, i have a bruise on my leg to prove it!
Oh well, more next week! Jumping apparently and hopefully pictures!

thanks for reading my babble x


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

2nd lesson,
JUMPING! no pictures again sorry....
He was such a good boy, in the end. Refused the pretty coloured poles first time round lol but then he realised that they werent going to kill him and actually, this was quite fun!
Funny his canter lead righted itself when he was jumping! almost as if he was concentrating on it bless him 
Love my horsey!

Cant have lessons with him for the next couple of weeks coz my dad is working , but hopefully we'll be back round those jumps soon


----------



## gilchrist (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, well done, sounds like you're making good progress, he will probably, gradually, use the left leg lead more, hopefully! I'm hoping to get on Charlie more, we certainly both need more schooling!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hi, thanks for reading, yeah he is getting it  he is just so unfit!


----------

